# HELP! what kind of rhinestones should I use?



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

I am waiting on my press and cutter to arrive.  I need to know what type of hot fix stones to use... Should I only used Swarovski on my designs or something else? 

I am not sure what is commonly used to decorate shirts,ect.... Also what size is most common?

I have been reading posts, and it is my understading that I should only buy from Korea and not China...

I would be very grateful if someone would tell me a reputable supplier to use..

Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If you want the best, most sparkly stones, then use Swarovski, but they are very expensive compared to Korean and Chinese stones. 
Order samples so you can compare them and decide what will work best for your designs.


----------

